# Distance/hybrid Paramedic programs



## TimePenguin (Apr 10, 2013)

Curious if anyone has experience with and specific insight into the quality of distance/hybrid paramedic programs? (Either you went through one or work with someone who does--not just looking for general philosophy on online education here.) So far I've looked at NMETC out of Massachusetts, PERCOM in TX and Colorado Mountain College. The distance/evening format works much better with my day job than full-time school, so I'm definitely entertaining the idea. I suppose my biggest concerns are whether you get sufficient hands-on training in the process, and job potential coming out of one of these programs.

I'd be entering with about 2 years of experience on ambulance as an EMT-B in both BLS and ALS companies. I have some connections with emergency physicians as far as lining up my clinicals (and possibly extra practice time). I teach Wilderness FA and FR level courses, and will have assisted with one or two NREMT-B level courses by the time I enroll. I have a BS in Biomedical Engineering and graduate work broadly covering the same, A&P, neuroscience and biochemistry. So I'm pretty sure I'll be fine with the book learning side of the equation, but fully acknowledge that in EMS absolutely nothing is a substitute for good hands-on experience.

Any thoughts, comments, concerns, anecdotes and recommendations are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Obstructions (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm currently taking my paramedic through PERCOM. PM me for details.


----------



## TimePenguin (Apr 11, 2013)

Obstructions, thanks for replying to my post! Evidently I can't PM anyone yet since this is my first post (and you need 5). Hopefully you can PM me instead? If not, how far along are you in the PERCOM program? What kind of background did you have before starting your medic studies?

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## TimePenguin (Apr 14, 2013)

*@ Obstructions*

Obstructions, thanks again for your thorough reply! Unfortunately STILL can't private message thanks to the completely counter-productive policy they have on it. Admins if you're screening take note...if you're trying to prevent spam then you shouldn't REQUIRE new members to spam the forums in order to send an otherwise completely legitimate PM! Especially when the PM thread was initiated by another user!!

Anyway, Obstructions, following up on your reply...PERCOM let me know too that if you want to do your rotations and internship outside of TX that it is 100% on you to set up the hospitals and ambulance service. I was wondering how much effort it actually took you to locate places willing to work with you/PERCOM, and once you had the verbal agreement if there was a mountain of paperwork or any last-minute resistance from either side of the partnership? Other than that, very helpful reply!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## MMiz (Apr 14, 2013)

TimePenguin said:


> Obstructions, thanks again for your thorough reply! Unfortunately STILL can't private message thanks to the completely counter-productive policy they have on it. Admins if you're screening take note...if you're trying to prevent spam then you shouldn't REQUIRE new members to spam the forums in order to send an otherwise completely legitimate PM! Especially when the PM thread was initiated by another user!!
> 
> Anyway, Obstructions, following up on your reply...PERCOM let me know too that if you want to do your rotations and internship outside of TX that it is 100% on you to set up the hospitals and ambulance service. I was wondering how much effort it actually took you to locate places willing to work with you/PERCOM, and once you had the verbal agreement if there was a mountain of paperwork or any last-minute resistance from either side of the partnership? Other than that, very helpful reply!
> 
> ...


Welcome to EMTLife!

As you've noted, we require members to have five posts in the community prior to being able to PM other users to prevent spam.

You're welcome to become a premium member to bypass that requirement or make a few more posts and wait 15 minutes or so to access the PM feature.

Better yet, keep as much as your conversation in the public so that others may benefit from your discussion.  That's what EMTLife is all about.


----------



## Rialaigh (Apr 14, 2013)

Lenoir Community College in Kinston, NC runs a distance program. 

I am currently in their academy that requires 10 weekends of on campus time. They also have a distance program that I believe is two 5 day stints on campus. I can tell you that at Lenoir you will not pass the program unless you know what you are doing, they will not give you a break and just pass you. We started my class with 28 in Oct. (we finish in June) and we are down to 4 from our class. We got combined with another class 3 weeks ago and this weekend when we went we were down to a combined total of 4 from our class and 2 from the other (roughly 6 out of 50 remaining). You have to want it, you have to study, and you have to be ready to do 500 hours of clinical time in a 4-5 month time period.


----------



## Obstructions (Apr 15, 2013)

TimePenguin said:


> Obstructions, thanks again for your thorough reply! Unfortunately STILL can't private message thanks to the completely counter-productive policy they have on it. Admins if you're screening take note...if you're trying to prevent spam then you shouldn't REQUIRE new members to spam the forums in order to send an otherwise completely legitimate PM! Especially when the PM thread was initiated by another user!!
> 
> Anyway, Obstructions, following up on your reply...PERCOM let me know too that if you want to do your rotations and internship outside of TX that it is 100% on you to set up the hospitals and ambulance service. I was wondering how much effort it actually took you to locate places willing to work with you/PERCOM, and once you had the verbal agreement if there was a mountain of paperwork or any last-minute resistance from either side of the partnership? Other than that, very helpful reply!
> 
> ...



Mehh...not really. I mean I've volunteered at the hospital I'm doing my rotations at, so I didn't really have that great of an "in" there. I think the main thing was that I was local, which is the most important part.

Doing EMS clinicals up in Minneapolis however was the hardest part, since I'm about 4 hours from them. However my teacher knew the general director of a great service in there, so he helped me get onboard there, probably wouldn't have been able to if he wasn't involved.

As for getting the contract signed, the hardest part is just finding the right person to talk to haha. And start that process very early. It takes FOREVER to get all the paperwork and stuff on their end through and ready. I started working on the contract with the hospital in September, and they signed the contract last week. So start early! It's mainly just a communication issue on what you need and what they can give.

I'd recommend it.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 15, 2013)

Do you know if they are going to become accredited?  currently as it stands, from what I can see, students will not be able to get their national registry.


----------



## TimePenguin (Apr 15, 2013)

From what I have gathered so far, PERCOM and Colorado Mountain College are both accredited under the new NREMT guidelines already. NMETC has written the Initial Self Study Report and are awaiting their CoAEMSP review. They are going to hold off on any more admissions until they do get NREMT/CoAEMSP accreditation for their program.


----------



## Obstructions (Apr 15, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Do you know if they are going to become accredited?  currently as it stands, from what I can see, students will not be able to get their national registry.



PERCOM is currently accredited, and to my knowledge the only distance online program to do so.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 15, 2013)

Obstructions said:


> PERCOM is currently accredited, and to my knowledge the only distance online program to do so.



Them and EMS Academy are accredited.  Sadly I don't have 10k plus travel to drop on percom.

How do you like the program so far?


----------



## TimePenguin (Apr 16, 2013)

Superfluous post to get to five, andddd....


----------



## TimePenguin (Apr 16, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Them and EMS Academy are accredited.  Sadly I don't have 10k plus travel to drop on percom.
> 
> How do you like the program so far?


Real post:


Obstructions said:


> PERCOM is currently accredited, and to my knowledge the only distance online program to do so.


For posterity, CoAEMSP accreditation can be checked here: http://www.caahep.org/Find-An-Accredited-Program/

Currently, only PERCOM and National EMS Academy in Lafayette, LA are listed as accredited distance programs. Colorado Mountain College is accredited via their brick-and-mortar program in Edwards, CO. Lenoir CC (mentioned by Rialaigh) has their Letter of Review, but not full accreditation yet. NMETC is still waiting on the LOR. 

Glad this topic is generating some real interest! =)


----------



## Obstructions (Apr 16, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Them and EMS Academy are accredited.  Sadly I don't have 10k plus travel to drop on percom.
> 
> How do you like the program so far?




Great. Education is amazing. Very in depth and detailed. My instructor is a former lawyer turned EMS junkie, so he has a great view on the medicolegal sides of EMS and medicine. 

Lots of papers and lots of research. Which is what I like.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Apr 16, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Them and EMS Academy are accredited.  Sadly I don't have 10k plus travel to drop on percom.
> 
> How do you like the program so far?



I am doing PERCOM as well. I would say that you could probably do it for under 10k. Actually, probably fairly easily.  I did not budget that much, but it probably depends on where you live.  Because I'm traveling there from AZ, I have the advantage of just being able to drive so I can have my car (saves on car rental). I am also doing all of my clinicals in one 45 day block.  Here was my math:

Course Tuition: $5,600
Lodging: ~$200 a week at extended stay America 7 weeks = $1,400
Food: ~$75 a week = $525
Gas: $800
Incidentals: $500

Total: $8,825


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 16, 2013)

so are you doing clinicals m-f or 45 consecutive days?


----------



## JamesTTU13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Can you do your skills on the weekends? And can you do your clinicals with your agency/hospital? I have tried calling them and no answer. Sent an email today. Hopefully I'll hear back soon.


----------



## Evan (May 1, 2013)

*Crowder College*

Crowder College in Missouri has a CoAEMSP NREMT approved hybrid program. The online portion runs 27 weeks which is followed by two weeks of skills training in Missouri and up to 12 weeks of internships. So you on,y have to be in Missouri for three months.


----------



## wailungisme (Jul 2, 2013)

Bro did you have to find your own internship?  how did that work out?


----------



## Evan (Jul 2, 2013)

Crowder College arranges all the interships


----------



## Obstructions (Jul 4, 2013)

WAMedic, I'm doing my entire summer to finish all my hours here in town and up in Minneapolis, MN. 



JamesTTU13 said:


> Can you do your skills on the weekends? And can you do your clinicals with your agency/hospital? I have tried calling them and no answer. Sent an email today. Hopefully I'll hear back soon.



You can do skills on the weekend, however I'd recommend you block them if you can and depending on where you are. You need to pass some testing clearances before you can start clinicals. 

They are hard to contact, but be patient. They are currently as busy as ever and are scrambling to find instructors and program administrators to keep up with demand.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 6, 2013)

Here is a question for some people.  Has anyone worked with a medic that has gone through either the PERCOM or Lenoir program  (or any program)?  How competent of a medic do you feel medics are that come from these programs?


----------



## Rialaigh (Jul 6, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Here is a question for some people.  Has anyone worked with a medic that has gone through either the PERCOM or Lenoir program  (or any program)?  How competent of a medic do you feel medics are that come from these programs?



I completed the Lenoir program, it is entirely self paced, how you feel coming out will depend upon how much work you put in. It is very very difficult to pass, it is a marathon program, we started with 28 and there were 4 of us that took the final after 7 months. I feel I am certainly lacking in some areas (generally clinically related), however the LCC program has almost a 100% pass rate for first time testers for the NC state paramedic exam, I believe everyone that has finished the program in the last 3 years has passed on the first try, call it what you will but if you finish they feel pretty good about you, It is very weedout heavy and a difficult program to complete, you have to be ready for a 7 month marathon.


----------



## Teddy KGB (Jul 8, 2013)

My first post here.  I'm so excited. 

Judging by replies it looks like PERCOM has a good rep.  Is that a safe assumption?


----------



## wanderingmedic (Jul 10, 2013)

Teddy KGB said:


> My first post here.  I'm so excited.
> 
> Judging by replies it looks like PERCOM has a good rep.  Is that a safe assumption?



Yes. They are considered to be the pioneers in online EMS education.


----------



## supernremt (Sep 4, 2013)

I am really considering the Percom online for the paramedic program.  I would like to here from you about this program.  I have a lot of questions and I saw that you are from SD.  I grew up there most of my life.  Could I have you please e-mail me info on this program.  Is it worth it or is the online thing to hard?


----------



## wanderingmedic (Sep 4, 2013)

supernremt said:


> I am really considering the Percom online for the paramedic program.  I would like to here from you about this program.  I have a lot of questions and I saw that you are from SD.  I grew up there most of my life.  Could I have you please e-mail me info on this program.  Is it worth it or is the online thing to hard?



I will try to post a detailed review of PERCOM, and what their course is like tonight or tomorrow morning. Today has been a crazy busy day for me. Is there anything else specific you want to know?


----------



## wanderingmedic (Sep 5, 2013)

PERCOM breaks their Medic program into three courses. Everyone in their program, AEMT or Paramedic, follows this basic flow:

*1. Anatomy and Physiology for the Paramedic* (you can be exempted from this if you submit a college transcript with an A&P class) 

*2. Paramedic 1 *- This class covers the didactic and skills requirements for AEMT, plus some paramedic stuff. 

Paramedic 1 Skills and Clinicals - Once you complete the Pharmacology lessons of Paramedic 1, you are eligible to start the skills and clinical portion of the course. You attend two weekends (4 days total) of skills training and then another weekend of NR skills testing. To be eligible to start clinicals you must complete one of the skills training sessions first. Clinicals for Paramedic 1 are ~30 days. 

AMET program stops here. Students in the Medic track have the option to stop here and test for NR AEMT, or go straight through to Paramedic 2.

*Take Paramedic 1 Final Exam*.

*3. Paramedic 2*- This class builds off of the stuff you learned in Paramedic 1, and prepares you to be a Paramedic. This class includes more advanced cardiology stuff and pharmacology. 

Paramedic 2 Skills and Clinicals - You can start Paramedic 2 clinicals once you complete the cardiology and EKG portion of the class. You attend two weekends (4 days total) of skills training and then another weekend of NR skills testing. To be eligible to start clinicals you must complete one of the skills training sessions first. Clinicals are ~15 days, and the last 92hrs are spent with you acting as the lead medic on a truck. 

*Paramedic 2 final exam*, and exit interview with one of the program MDs. 

*Program Ends Here*

PERCOM will issue you a clinical uniform. If you are in EMS or healthcare you probably have everything you need. Tuition does include books. They are mailed to you at no cost, and include an access code for the online book. I have never used the online book though. 

Clinical rotations can be done at a site you request, and I have never heard of them denying a specific site request. If you are out of state, PERCOM has a network of clinical sites across the US, so you might get lucky and be able to do most of your clinicals from wherever you call home. There are lots of clinical sites in Texas, DFW included. 

P1 is 30 Days of mainly hospital (ER, OR, L&D, Respiratory Therapy) rotations 
P2 is 15 Days of ambo rotations and hospital (ICU and Cardiac Cath) rotations 

You can wait to do your clinicals in one big block after you are eligible in P2. Clinicals are not required to be completed for P1 before you are eligible to move on to P2. 

Also, I see you are pre-nursing. If you have completed any nursing clinicals PERCOM can count some of those towards your required hosptial rotations.

Program has been good. Best advice I can give is communicate communicate communicate with your instructor. If anything over-communicate with them. It was hard to get used to having to communicate with a teacher via email. Remember, apart from what you tell them, they have very little idea about how you are feeling about the material, so its hard for them to help unless you reach out first. IT IS WORK! Don't expect to get off easy because its online. 

PERCOM has a 100% NREMT-P pass rate for a reason. It is WORK. I CANNOT STRESS THIS ENOUGH!


----------



## firematic47 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Comparison*

How does PERCOM compare to NMETC?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 5, 2013)

A medic I work with says nmetc is good.  But they had issues getting her a clinical site.  She was able to fins some last minute.


----------



## unleashedfury (Sep 6, 2013)

Its not the school its what you make of it.. 

You can attend an IVY League paramedic school and still be a poor medic, or you can attend a poorly ran medic mill and become a good paramedic. 

With any program online, brick and mortar college or hospital based program your gonna have to put a lot of effort into making a successful paramedic. 

I know for PA. HACC offers a hybrid program with a one day a week on campus requirement for skills. I don't know of anyone who has taken the program but I know they have been noted as a well rounded school. Pa uses the NREMT-P exam as they don't proctor there own exam so the accreditation is pretty much a requirement here

The only difference I can say from doing online courses vs. going to class. It requires much more discipline than just showing up to class. Your given your assignments and you have a deadline to comprehend understand and complete them. So if you can motivate yourself to sit in front of the computer or hit the books while your friends or family is out doing their thing. Go to a classroom program.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Sep 7, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> Its not the school its what you make of it..
> 
> You can attend an IVY League paramedic school and still be a poor medic, or you can attend a poorly ran medic mill and become a good paramedic.
> 
> ...



I completely agree. Almost *ANY EDUCATION* is what you make it. Class/school is just an *opportunity* to learn. 

But...if there is such a thing....PERCOM is more of an Ivy Medic school


----------



## newmedic33 (Sep 8, 2013)

Been really considering enrolling in percom myself now that I finally have the money and can afford it, I've currently been an emt-b for about 3 months now and want to further my education and skills. My only dilemma is the main reason I chose percom is because its accredited and has really good reviews plus I could continue working at the fire dept and getting more experience as a basic in the mean time, Im just worried about having to fly out so many times for all the skill sessions, I found two places close to me to do clinicals its just the skills cuz the closest place to me is over 500 miles one way.

main question is, is percom worth the cost? is it that much of a pain to fly out and stay for a couple of days to get the skills done?

as the way it seems is I should be enrolling on Monday and getting started then cant wait!

also I talked to jerry dinsmore and he said the average time to finish the basic to medic course is 12 months? I've heard 18 is more likely but he said 12 was the usual.
thanks


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 9, 2013)

newmedic33 said:


> ..., Im just worried about having to fly out so many times for all the skill sessions, I found two places close to me to do clinicals its just the skills cuz the closest place to me is over 500 miles one way.s



I was in the same boat you are in.  I ended up finding a different distance paramedic program that groups their skills sessions together (Lenoir Community College).  That way I reduce the number of times I have to travel.  

The program is not fully accredited yet but has a letter of review so you will be able to take and get your NREMT-P

Looking forward to starting it next monday (16th)  You can still register.


----------



## newmedic33 (Sep 9, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> I was in the same boat you are in.  I ended up finding a different distance paramedic program that groups their skills sessions together (Lenoir Community College).  That way I reduce the number of times I have to travel.
> 
> The program is not fully accredited yet but has a letter of review so you will be able to take and get your NREMT-P
> 
> Looking forward to starting it next monday (16th)  You can still register.



its the same deal? coursework online and stuff then skills are closer together I take it? ill definitely take a look, do they have a payment program or anything similar to percom?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 9, 2013)

It is more structured.  It is online for the book work and then skills you do onsite and clinical you have a few options for.  Program is 40 weeks long and you go to north Carolina three time.  (Week 10, 25, and week 40.)  For 4 days each (Monday - Thursday.)  At the end you do clinical either there, somewhere closer to you, or somewhere you are able to set up.

Cost was a huge factor for me.  This program is about $540 total.  There are a few other fees and you have to pay for books but you should have to pay no more that 1500 not including travel.  Payment play wise you pay 180 every 16 weeks.  Books you can stagger to offset the cost.  They cost me around 500 dollars for the 6 I had to buy.

The biggest concern I had with the program is that it only has a Letter of Review.  Ie. It is not fully caahep accredited.  I will still be able to take the nremt and get my nremt but, the reason that is a problem for me is that Washington requires caahep accreditation for reciprocity.  But after a few phone calls and an email or two I have some reassurance that I will be able to get that. 

Best thing you can do is contact Mr. Carter and talk to him.  He can give you a good bit of information and answer any question.  Also a hand full of people have gone to Lenoir and should be able to give you an even better idea.  And there has been a few other threads with some good information.


----------



## newmedic33 (Sep 9, 2013)

ok I've been checking it out pretty interested and the price is way cheaper than percom, do you have a number for Mr. Carter? also the only thing im leary about is how you were, being eligible to test for National registry, what exactly were you told you would have to do so that you would be able to sit for the test? thanks for the info helps a lot


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 9, 2013)

Regarding the nremt eligibility.  Beginning January 1, 2013 all initial Paramedic applicants seeking NREMT's National EMS Certification at the Paramedic level must have successfully completed education from an accredited program or one that is seeking accreditation sponsored by the Commission on Accreditation of Allied Health Education Programs (CAAHEP)."

If you go to the caahep website you will find that Lenoir has a letter of review and meets the seeking accreditation part of the above quote.  And you don't have to do anything funny to take the nremt.  Just pass the class.

If you go to their site you can find his email and possibly phone number.  Since I'm feeling nice I'll find it for ya...  should be able to find his contact I do here under the outreach paramedic program.   http://www.lenoircc.edu/Continuing_Education/pseprograms.htm

I will say each program has its pros and cons.  Talk to them both and decide which will be best for you.


----------



## newmedic33 (Sep 9, 2013)

ill be callin tomorrow to find out more, my main concern is I need to be able to get National registry, but thanks for another possibility, I applied already so we'll see thanks again.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Sep 11, 2013)

newmedic33 said:


> ill be callin tomorrow to find out more, my main concern is I need to be able to get National registry, but thanks for another possibility, I applied already so we'll see thanks again.



Just so ya know, PERCOM is fully accredited. They received their full accreditation in July.


----------



## newmedic33 (Sep 11, 2013)

azemtb255 said:


> Just so ya know, PERCOM is fully accredited. They received their full accreditation in July.



ya, that's probably going to be my choice, however Lenoir would be nice as its done in 8 months and it seems like its about 1/6th of the price of percom, which seems almost too good to be true. Im also having a hard time getting ahold of the CEO at my local hospital to set up clinical rotations for percom as well, But I think percom is going to be my final choice I also cant seem to get ahold of anyone at Lenoir community college, just answering machines, I've left a few messages but haven't received any calls back, whereas percom I get an answer within 24 hours everytime.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 11, 2013)

I know a few people doing percom and they really like it.


----------



## medicgrimm (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm doing percom to but it's been over 48 hours since I paid for the class and I have yet to recieve course access yet!


----------



## Obstructions (Sep 11, 2013)

Grimm119484 said:


> I'm doing percom to but it's been over 48 hours since I paid for the class and I have yet to recieve course access yet!



Give them time. The program administrators are overworked and understaffed so they take foreverrrrrr to get things done on their side.


----------



## medicgrimm (Sep 13, 2013)

I hope so it sucks waiting, I'm eager to start!!! I sent an email and got one reply and forwarded mr Dinsmore and have yet to get a reply yet but I'm being patient plus I understood the books were gonna take a little while anyways


----------



## newmedic33 (Sep 17, 2013)

Grimm119484 said:


> I hope so it sucks waiting, I'm eager to start!!! I sent an email and got one reply and forwarded mr Dinsmore and have yet to get a reply yet but I'm being patient plus I understood the books were gonna take a little while anyways



have you been able to start yet? I've decided to go to advanced emt before paramedic since my dept is offering a 2 month intermediate course im just gonna take that then right after do percom.


----------



## medicgrimm (Sep 17, 2013)

No I have not and its starting to get me upset cause that paramedic course is not cheap, and I've yet to hear so much as just an email saying hey your books are in the mail or at least saying hey we're busy we're trying to get to you as fast as we can but nothing whatsoever, I payed over a week ago.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 17, 2013)

newmedic33 said:


> have you been able to start yet? I've decided to go to advanced emt before paramedic since my dept is offering a 2 month intermediate course im just gonna take that then right after do percom.



Sounds like a good plan.  Have fun in class!

I just started.  Lots to read and finish by the end of the week. plus a few papers and some quizes.  And I just started yesterday...


----------



## medicgrimm (Sep 17, 2013)

Through percom?


----------



## newmedic33 (Sep 18, 2013)

FireWA is doing Lenoir community colleges paramedic program, and I think percom's been super busy they were really great with communication last week with me and I've had trouble getting a hold of anyone now, filled all the forms out I need for the clinical site considerations and they keep getting me confused with someone else or saying I need to do more things, I've done all I can do and have done everything they've asked so I'm just waiting, figured im dead set on percom after my I class though and would like to have the clinicals already set up. But we'll see.


----------



## GoNoles01 (Sep 19, 2013)

I did Lenoir community college's hybrid program. I liked it it is a top notch program in my opinion. It does require alot of personal study and effort, but what doesn't. BTW just passed registry today first time through.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 19, 2013)

Mazel Tov!  I just started this week at Lenoir.  Lots of reading and some small papers...

ok enough with EMT life... back to studying!


----------



## softballchiq99 (Feb 24, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Mazel Tov!  I just started this week at Lenoir.  Lots of reading and some small papers...
> 
> ok enough with EMT life... back to studying!


FireWA1 I am very very interested in hearing about your Lenoir experience and reciprocity to WA, where I currently live. It will not let me message you, please message me with a way to talk to you


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 24, 2014)

You need five productive posts to send PMs. I believe how that's how they word it. You only need three more!! There's a fair amount of information about Percom here. I believe there's also a thread about Lenoir but I might be wrong.


----------



## sarah237 (Mar 17, 2014)

*paramedic lenoir*



FireWA1 said:


> Mazel Tov!  I just started this week at Lenoir.  Lots of reading and some small papers...
> 
> ok enough with EMT life... back to studying!



i'm interested in the lenoir hybrid program.  i live in tennessee, can i do my clinicals here?  how many clinical hours are there and do you have to finish them within a certain period of time?  i am an EMT.  thanks.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 17, 2014)

There are a minimum of 500 clinical hours to be done.  I would call them and ask if they have any clinicals in your area or near you.  If I remember correctly they have sites in most states.  You have to do all your clinicals before the end of the program.  you start doing them after your first on site visit.  so you will have plenty of time.  They will allow some extra time if you have done most of them.


----------



## anthonyccamargo (Mar 20, 2014)

does anyone know a complete list of all the schools that offer online paramedic programs?


----------

